# 2016 N.A.M.E.S. Expo, info flyer



## PTsideshow (Jan 17, 2016)

With gas heading back to the good ole days, It's time to make plans for the 2016 N.A.M.E.S. Expo, whether as an exhibitor or vendor.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking forward to it Glen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kuhncw (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks, Glen.  See you there.

Chuck


----------



## purpleknif (Jan 17, 2016)

Planning to be there !


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 17, 2016)

I plann to be there, have not missed one yet, see no reason to start now. Just home from Cabin Fever and I think the best show ever. Lots of nice models, more vendors, good crowds. Maybe people are driving more with cheaper gas.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 24, 2016)

RonGinger said:


> I plann to be there, have not missed one yet, see no reason to start now. Just home from Cabin Fever and I think the best show ever. Lots of nice models, more vendors, good crowds. Maybe people are driving more with cheaper gas.




Cheaper gas was certainly a benefit.   Clear weather also helps.  

I haven't gone to NAMES in a few years now, Cabin Fever is good for a year and I really liked the auction which NAMES doesn't have to the best of my knowledge.  

As for Cabin Fever I have to agree a very good show at a new location.   When I heard about the change I was a bit disappointed as I really like the York area but the new location has its own benefits.   I have to wonder if they got hit with the snow over the last couple of days.  

As for the people displaying their handy works , I someday would like to be able to offer up such workmanship.


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 2, 2016)

Time to get your motel reservations


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 2, 2016)

Everything moving along toward the show dates and vendors booths filling up.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hello Glen! 

Passing out flyers to anyone who will take one. Looking forward to April


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Steve hope you and the wife have had a good year.It's getting down to crunch time, For the vendors as of Saturday only one space was left.


----------



## barnesrickw (Mar 16, 2016)

These would be a lot easier to attend if they weren't on my anniversary weekend for the last two years.


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 16, 2016)

:hDe::rant::fan:


----------



## RonGinger (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah, but its my birthday weekend and I get to go and pick my own presents. It has fallen on my birthday many years and I always take full advantage. 

I will be doing my near annual seminar "Adventures in Home Shop CNC" at 10:30 Saturday. I will be talking about my new CNC lathe conversion that will be the subject of the build class at TheCNCworkshop.com in June. I will have a proto of the lathe on display all weekend, probably in the TechShop booth.


----------



## barnesrickw (Mar 16, 2016)

I can try to. Trick my wife into a surprise anniversary trip, but the backlash may be more than .015.  Lol, machinist joke.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2016)

Weather looks to be good this week end. We are set up and the vendors started dropping of their wares yesterday afternoon. Looking forward to seeing friends at the show. See you this weekend!


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2016)

Exhibitor tables filling up, looks to be a great weekend weather wise.  Vendors were busy loading their tables with their wares. Looks to be a great week end. If you can come on up to the show.


----------

